# Help on OXO cable



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?

worked over 6 sts
1) K6
2) and every following WS row P6
3) C3B, C3F
5) K6 
7) C3F, C3B
8) P6


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

C3B would be slip 3 to the cable needle in the back
C3F would be slip 3 to the cable needle in the front
does that help?


----------



## bnsdavis (Aug 8, 2012)

It means put your 3 stitches in front of your work, c3f, or 3 stitches in back of your work, c3b


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


This does not make any sense. Is this just for the cable or is this the whole pattern? The reason asking is that when you put the 3 sts on the cable needle in F/B you knit the next 3 sts and then come back to the sts on the cable needle and knit them.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


Those are the cables. To make a cable you remove a certain number of stitches from the right hand needle and hold to the back or front of the work; knit the next same number of stitches off the left needles, than knit the stitches held on the cable needle. You will do this every so many rows on the same panel of stitches - What you have given us is the pattern repeat , you will usually also have a purl stitch/stitches at the side of the cable panel. So you will Cast On the given number of stitches, knitting and purling to create the cable panels, then do the cable pattern every so many rows. Cables are considered a twisted stitch pattern and as your pattern states you will reverse the twist on the 3rd row in the 7th row. 
If you have never done cables before, I's suggest 2 things, go to You -tube and watch a video on how to cable, and 2 follow the pattern slowly and carefully until you find your feet. Also relax, cables are not really hard - except when you do your firsts!


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

it is the pattern - makes no sense to me either - i normally can do cables but this one working over 6 sts has got me confused


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

have done cables before - just can't get this one


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

martyr: Your reply was so nice and easy to understand. I just may have to try cables soon.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

You have gotten several absolutely correct responses. To those I would simply add that anytime you are not sure, take a good look at the photo and make a swatch. 9 times out of 10 you will get the answer that way!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

see if this helps

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-knit-a-sixstitch-cable.html


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

Thanks but this is the wrong kind of cable



bwtyer said:


> see if this helps
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-knit-a-sixstitch-cable.html


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


On row 3: place 3 stitches on a cable needle (a double pointed will work also) put those stitches and the needle to the back of your work without knitting them, just let them hang back there, then knit the next 3 stitches, then pick up the cable needle and knit those three stitches.

On row 7: place 3 stitches on a cable needle, put those stitches and the needle to the front of your work without knitting them, just let them hang in front, then knit the next 3 stitches, then pick up the cable needle and knit those three stitches.

I like to place my cable stitches back on my regular knitting needle and knit them off of there, I find that a little easier than knitting then off the cable needle unless I have used a double pointed the same size as my needles.

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Try something like this:
C3b you put one stitch on cable needle, put to the back, knit 2 then the one from the cable needle
C3f I think you put 2 on cable needle, hold at front, work 1 then the ones from the needle.
I think it is something like that anyway!! I have done it but is there not a list of instructions with your pattern?
When you do the opposite on the other row it produces little circles. Is that what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

wouldn't that read C3B, K3, K3 off cable needle (or something like that - like a simple cable)?



jobailey said:


> On row 3: place 3 stitches on a cable needle (a double pointed will work also) put those stitches and the needle to the back of your work without knitting them, just let them hang back there, then knit the next 3 stitches, then pick up the cable needle and knit those three stitches.
> 
> On row 7: place 3 stitches on a cable needle, put those stitches and the needle to the front of your work without knitting them, just let them hang in front, then knit the next 3 stitches, then pick up the cable needle and knit those three stitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Try something like this:
> C3b you put one stitch on cable needle, put to the back, knit 2 then the one from the cable needle
> C3f I think you put 2 on cable needle, hold at front, work 1 then the ones from the needle.
> I think it is something like that anyway!! I have done it but is there not a list of instructions with your pattern?
> When you do the opposite on the other row it produces little circles. Is that what you are trying to achieve?


That's how I understand it as well


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not been doind cables for very long so I remember very well how confused I was (am at times still)...

The C3F you will need a dpn or a small needle if you are lucky enough to have a cable needle you will need it.

So you put the first 3 stitches on the small needle and let it hang in front, go ahead and knit the next 3 stitches,
and then you have a choice if you want to slip the first 3 stitches back on your needle and knit them or just knit them off of the smaller needle.. then just continue with the rest of the row..
It looks like you will go right into another cable but in the case of the C3B you will let the first 3 stitches hang in the back on your smaller needle..
then do it the same as I described above 

It sounds complicated it is NOT.. actually they are very easy and add a great POP to your project.

that is just what I know.. if there is more to it I hope someone will say something... I hope this helps..


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes but this is for a 6 stitch cable and our friend is not saying that or is she? This is a link of how to do but the yarn doesn't make it very easy to see
http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/oxo-cable.htm


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, I will try this. Yes the pattern is to make little circles



CaroleD53 said:


> Try something like this:
> C3b you put one stitch on cable needle, put to the back, knit 2 then the one from the cable needle
> C3f I think you put 2 on cable needle, hold at front, work 1 then the ones from the needle.
> I think it is something like that anyway!! I have done it but is there not a list of instructions with your pattern?
> When you do the opposite on the other row it produces little circles. Is that what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok clearly again I should of read the whole post.. I would of known you already know how to do cables 
It is odd.. I have to look at the link the indylex just linked too, as of right now this ones over my head


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> wouldn't that read C3B, K3, K3 off cable needle (or something like that - like a simple cable)?


No it wants you to knit 3 stitches first in front and then 3 in back then on the 7th row it wants you to knit 3 stitches in back first and then 3 in front. What that does is give you a zig zag look instead of all the cables slanting the same way. You may be trying to make it more complicated than it is. There normally are a couple of purl stitches on either side but dies not have to be.

Can you post the directions for the entire row and maybe a picture of what you are making?


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

thanks but the actual cable on this is over 8 sts, which does makes sense to me, but mine says it is worked over 6 sts.
I will try what CaroleD53 said.

Thanks to all who has replied - you are all very kind



indylex said:


> Yes but this is for a 6 stitch cable and our friend is not saying that or is she? This is a link of how to do but the yarn doesn't make it very easy to see
> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/oxo-cable.htm


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Some where in your pattern it should explain C3F and C3B.
You are somehow using 3 stitches for each of these, holding 1 and knitting 2, or holding 2 and knitting 1.

Probably like this
C3B - slide one on holder, knit two
C3F - slide two on holder, knit one


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

Thank you to CaroleD53 and Yarn Happy - this worked just great.

and thank to everyone else too - there are great people on here.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

MGSOWEN said:


> Thank you to CaroleD53 and Yarn Happy - this worked just great.


That's good. I knew it was something like that and, since you could do cables, you'd be able to work it out from there.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


My thought was that you need to put 3 sts on cn at back of work, k3, then k3 from cn, right after that put 3 sts on cn and leave at front of work, k3, then k3 from cn.

As I was about to write this I saw your later post that said you only work on 6 sts. So that threw me off.

Can you experiment with your sts to make your pattern match the picture you have on your pattern. Can you share a photo of what you are making?

I love cables. Would like to see what you are making.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


Is this whast you are making:

http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/oxo-cable.htm

Not sure how to making it go blue


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

This is what I am making. I was having problems with 1 of the panels. But I have had the answer now. 
I will have to restart it but when I do it I will post pictures of it.

Thanks everyone for your help.



scumbugusa said:


> Is this whast you are making:
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/oxo-cable.htm
> 
> Not sure how to making it go blue


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

This is the same as I sent over earlier. The yarn makes it very difficult to see what it will look like. Don't you think it would have been helpful for the knitter to use a plain yarn!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry I'm wrong, when I select your link I get a pink/white mottled strip of knitting not this gorgeous cushion - wish I could find that pattern but I don't think is an OXO cable is it?


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> wouldn't that read C3B, K3, K3 off cable needle (or something like that - like a simple cable)?


You are absolutely right and I was wrong. I was not paying attention to the "OXO" part. I'm glad you got it figured out!


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

indylex said:


> Sorry I'm wrong, when I select your link I get a pink/white mottled strip of knitting not this gorgeous cushion - wish I could find that pattern but I don't think is an OXO cable is it?


That the name that is on the pattern i have


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> it is the pattern - makes no sense to me either - i normally can do cables but this one working over 6 sts has got me confused


Does your pattern tell you how to work c3b and c3f? It says worked over 6 stitches however this is 12 stitches. Once I worked a pattern that said c4b and c4f. I worked the way I normally would and it didn't work out. I looked for the stitch guide for the pattern and was shocked at how the person who wrote out the pattern said to work the cable. The cable was actually worked over 4 stitches. On top of that there was 5 steps to the cable. Each time you worked the cable you put a different number of stitches on the cable needle. The 1st time was 1 stitch. The next time 2 stitches, the next time 3 stitches, then 2 stitches, then 1 stitch. Was too confusing to keep track of which row I was on so I trashed the pattern even though it was interesting.


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


this type of cable should be explained in the pattern beside abbreviations


----------



## Dixon (May 4, 2012)

I presume you mean the cable looks like an O after 8 rows. it is done over 12 stitches. R 3. Put 3 sts on a cable needle and take to the back and knit the next 3 sts. Now knit the sts on the cable needle. Now put 3 sts on the cable needle and hold at the front and knit the next 3 sts followed by the 3 sts on the needle You have the bottom of the O. 
row 7 Put sts on cable as directed. You have the top of the O.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds absolutely brilliant - well sorted I would say!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


Usually a pattern will describe how to do a specific set of stitches....such as the c3b or c3f 
Where did you find the pattern? is this the entire pattern?
Jane


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

MGSOWEN said:


> I dont understand what to do with row 3 & 7?
> 
> worked over 6 sts
> 1) K6
> ...


CarolD53's response sounds correct to me. If you are following a pattern, there should be a section explaining the pattern stitch abbreviations being used for that pattern which should tell you how to do the C3B and C3F for this particular pattern. CarolD53's response sounds the most reasonable, without seeing the pattern instructions.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> Thanks but this is the wrong kind of cable


No, it's not the wrong kind of cable.

What you are making is two of these cables side by side, butted up against each other. But the first cable goes one way and the second always goes the other way, and then they do it one more time in those directions, then two more times in the other direction.

For instance, if both crosses go toward the outside two times, the first time is the top of the X, then the second time is the bottom of the O.

Then the next two crosses go from the outside to the center, which makes the top of the O and the bottom of the next X.

Then you repeat it all, which finishes the top of the X and starts the bottom of the next O, etc.

Look at the shapes of the letters while you envision this.

Good luck.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> wouldn't that read C3B, K3, K3 off cable needle (or something like that - like a simple cable)?


That is what I thought it would read also. I have also done cables but this one has me confused.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

which part of the pattern are you doing? as there are several different ones . If you are doing c3f you work that over 6 stitches, 3sts on a cable holder held at front of work , knit 3 sts off needle then knit the 3 sts on the holder.You would do the same for c3b only hold sts in back of work
In the abbreviations how does it tell you to work c3f and c3b?


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry I should have put cb3 and cf3


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

what does it say in the abrev. sections on how to do it. As I understand it, you are twisting stitches either front or back and knitting the other one, ie.
C3B would be two stitches onto cable to back of work and k 1 st then knit the ones from the cable needle.
C3F would be two stitches onto cable to front of work and knit the next st then knit the ones from the cable needle.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

does it twist again, like in the picture?
If I understand it right, looks like this?
Short cable in blanket


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> wouldn't that read C3B, K3, K3 off cable needle (or something like that - like a simple cable)?


That is what I was thinking


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Try something like this:
> C3b you put one stitch on cable needle, put to the back, knit 2 then the one from the cable needle
> C3f I think you put 2 on cable needle, hold at front, work 1 then the ones from the needle.
> I think it is something like that anyway!! I have done it but is there not a list of instructions with your pattern?
> When you do the opposite on the other row it produces little circles. Is that what you are trying to achieve?


I think you've got it. You are working with just six stitches so you can't put 3 on the cable needle and then work three....you'd have none left to do the next C3


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Doesn't your pattern give instructions for the C3B and C3F??


----------



## chev37 (Nov 4, 2013)

My first post and I really hope I can help. 
They want you to cable stitch 3 stitches holding one set of 3 in F (front) and another set of 3 holding the B (back or behind the row)


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> That's how I understand it as well


There is usually an explanation of how to do this at the beginning (or end) of the pattern. You may find that you have to slip 2 sts to the cable needle, or you may have to slip 1 st to the cable needle. But as suggested, look at the picture on your pattern to see what the end result should look like. You may be able to figure it out that way. It does sound as though you will be creating small circles with this cable.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not sure, but this may be the difference between English and American notation. I believe CaroleD53 is on the right track. The link to the Dummies instructions is for a standard cable over 6 stitches. Check the photo for your project. I bet it doesn't look like that. I think you'll end up with two very slim cables, side by side, facing opposite directions.

Put the following in Google and you can read clearly what to do:

"the knitting scotsman cable abbreviation tutorial"

Can you post a picture of your WIP or when you're done.


----------



## sue1616 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi I'm just doing a similar cable pattern on a jumper at present. C3F sl 2 stitches onto cable needle and place at front of work purl one stitch from left hand needle then knit 2 from cable needle. C3B sl next stitch onto cable needle and place at back of work k next 2 st from left hand needle then purl st from cable needle. Hope this helps.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm making this dog sweater at the moment and it has the explanation for C3B and C3F as well as others. I'm making this for my sister's Cock-A-Poo that's longer than most and very petite. It's an easy pattern and my first time making a dog sweater. I think I'll make my dogs one too. I'll post pictures when this one is completed.

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/biscuits-bones-dog-coat

C3F = Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at front of work. K1, then K2 from cable needle.

C3B = Slip next stitch onto cable needle and leave at
back of work. K2, then K1 from cable needle.

C4F = Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at front of work. K2, then K2 from cable needle.

C4B = Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at back of work. K2, then K2 from cable needle

C5B = Slip next 3 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at back of work. K2, then slip purl stitch from cable
needle back to left hand needle and purl it. K2 from cable
needle.

T3F = Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at front of work. P1, then K2 from cable needle.

T3B = Slip next stitch onto cable needle and leave at
back of work. K2, then P1 from cable needle.

T4F = Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at front of work. P2, then K2 from cable needle.

T4B = Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and leave
at back of work. K2, then P2 from cable needle.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Right, CarolZ, 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/biscuits-bones-dog-coat (X's just a little bit more elongated)
This is what an XOXO cable is meant to represent here in the States:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/105342078756102558/
I don't really see a true XOXO cable in the red/orange sample, just some O's..
The rest of the patt is DI-VINE, though!! Cool Cables. I want to design a Saddle Shouldered Cardi for myself and those would be wonderfully feminine.
And I LV your avatar pillow patt, msgowen, too.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

rkr said:


> Right, CarolZ,
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/biscuits-bones-dog-coat (X's just a little bit more elongated)
> 
> You're right rkr, it is more elongated. I was basically showing what the C3B and C3F meant since it is used in this pattern that I'm making, and I like the simple way it's written out, along with the other types of cable sts in this pattern.
> ...


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

thank you



CarolZ said:


> rkr said:
> 
> 
> > Right, CarolZ,
> ...


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

thank you



rkr said:


> Right, CarolZ,
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/biscuits-bones-dog-coat (X's just a little bit more elongated)
> This is what an XOXO cable is meant to represent here in the States:
> 
> ...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi MGSOWEN - 

Do you by any chance have a pattern for the crocheted pillow Square used as your avatar? Is SOOO nice, I would also love to incorporate the pattern into an Afghan.


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

Thank you. It is a free pattern for cushion and throw from redheart.com

here

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2913.pdf



KroSha said:


> Hi MGSOWEN -
> 
> Do you by any chance have a pattern for the crocheted pillow Square used as your avatar? Is SOOO nice, I would also love to incorporate the pattern into an Afghan.


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Your pattern should give you an explains tigon of how to do the c3B and c3F. Look at the beginning of the pattern.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

That's how I understand C3F and C3B. Usually the pattern will explain how to do these stitches. Putting 3 stitches on the CN and holding in front or back, knitting 3 sts, then knitting the 3 sts from the CN would usually be expressed C6F or C6B. At least, that's what I understand.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

agree. glad you got it worked out



Yarn Happy said:


> Some where in your pattern it should explain C3F and C3B.
> You are somehow using 3 stitches for each of these, holding 1 and knitting 2, or holding 2 and knitting 1.
> 
> Probably like this
> ...


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

MGSOWEN said:


> thank you


Thank you. I have a miniature adopted poodle.

Due to the thick fur, his winter chest measurement is bigger.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

wow you have lots of answers


----------



## DaphneW85 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

